# 2015 Drivers - Mini Test Part II



## Piece (Feb 21, 2015)

*Intro*

A few weeks ago I posted a review here of five drivers I tested recently: Ping G30 stock, Nike Vapor Pro, Titleist 915 D3, Mizuno JPX850 and Callaway Alpha 815 Double Black Diamond. The test was based on off the shelf kit at Silvermere with no hint of custom fitting - a review of feel, weight, performance, likeability etc. I've now had the chance to test four more under the same conditions and here's what I think in reverse order:

*4. Srixon Z-Series 545*

Don't suppose many have tried Srixon clubs let alone put them into play. I was curious about their drivers after looking at their highly impressive irons range (545, 745 and 945s). Their new drivers are Z-series 545 with the now standard weight tech and adjustable loft technology. I plumbed for the KuroKage black shaft to have a bosh with. Address wise it sits ok, maybe a touch open. Feels quite long but also light. On the range it was a light swinging club making it a bit hard to control for me, giving rise to a few left and right shots. Sound is fair with the launch reasonable. At the end of test, I neither liked or disliked the club. I would put it as a players club, appealing to a niche market. For me it was just too light and bland to grab me. *OVERALL: 6/10*

*3. Callaway Alpha 815*

This bat is slightly different to the DBD variant in that the head has a line-up mark on the crown and the weights on the sole are in a different position. The model I tried came with a white Speedster shaft and a nice feeling New Decade grip. I was excited to try this after the brilliance of the DBD...unfortunately I just couldn't get it to work.  The head seemed open and launch was highish. Distance seemed OK yet nothing spectacular. I just couldn't get the feel of it; perhaps just too light for me as I like the head-heavy feel of the DBD. *OVERALL: 6.5/10.*

2. *TaylorMade R15 430*

I've hit a few TM bats in the past but never liked them, reasons ranging from no feel, really high launching, average stock shafts and white heads!   In the shop they had 460, 430 and white, black variants all with the same TM made for shafts: I went for the 430 in white with the weights in the centre position. The club sits nicely and looks to have a nice deep face, very appealing. The white crown also looked ok, not putting me off at all.  On the range the bat was a bit of a revelation. It was nothing like I thought it would be - felt lovely off the face, great sound, performed well and was balanced throughout the swing.  Distance and dispersion looked good to. Love to see what a good shaft and TP version would go like! *OVERALL: 8/10*

1. *Ping G30 LS Spec*

In the previous review I tried the stock G30. To cut a long story short, I didn't like it but promised to try the LS version if I saw it to try. Lo and behold, the very next time I was in the shop it was there!  Looks are exactly the same except maybe the rear of the club a bit raised compared to the stock version. Teeing up I wasn't expecting much however, after a few balls it was clear to see this club was a good'un. Beautiful flight, good feel off the face and a good low flight, leading to a seemingly long carry. This LS Spec was the polar opposite of what I felt with the normal G30 - very surprising. Now I can see what the fuss is about. *OVERALL: 8.5/10*

*Summary*

The ones I thought would do well, didn't (Srixon, Callaway) and the ones I'd written off, did very well (R15, Ping G30). :rofl:

_Footnote: Probably got one more round of tests to go, involving Nike Flex, Speed, Aeroburner, TP variants, Cobra Fly-Z and maybe some wildcards in Yonex and Wilson._


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 21, 2015)

Quick note, I believe the r15 TP drivers from TM are no longer different in head terms, just shafts now (certainly the last ones were shaft upgrades), so unless your gonna fitted then off the shelf is just as much of a lottery. The AeroBurner TP head is just a little flatter in lie, and again upgrade shafts.


----------



## Piece (Feb 21, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			Quick note, I believe the r15 TP drivers from TM are no longer different in head terms, just shafts now (certainly the last ones were shaft upgrades), so unless your gonna fitted then off the shelf is just as much of a lottery. The AeroBurner TP head is just a little flatter in lie, and again upgrade shafts.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok, thanks, I had assumed they were different heads. :thup:


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 21, 2015)

Mainly read deal shafts, and a huge selection of them !

Not saying that the different shaft may be a great fit for you, but certainly my understanding is that the price difference is due to the shafts (as I said with the exception of the AeroBurner TP which is slightly flatter lie)


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 21, 2015)

another good thread and reviews. I really want to hit the callaway 815


----------

